# Tomb of King Herod?



## j d worthington (May 21, 2007)

Possibly. At any rate, here are the images and the stories:

King Herod's tomb possibly found on Yahoo! News Photos

Archaeologists find tomb of King Herod - Yahoo! News

Title: "Archaeologists find tomb of King Herod", from AP, by Steve Weizman, datelined Tue., May 8, 2007.


----------



## Esioul (Jun 23, 2007)

I heard about that too, but I haven't seen/heard anything official about it, so maybe it's another 'tomb of gilgamesh' ting.


----------

